# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  5 nights in Samoa

## Atravel

I am going to Samoa for 5 nights at the end of July/early August. I don't want to spend all my time doing nothing on the beach, so would like do some snorkelling and walking/exploring. Has anyone got any recommendations on where I could base myself?   Also I'll be landing in Apia around 10.30pm; as I doubt there will be ferries running that late am I best heading into Apia or is there anywhere decent to stay near the airport?

----------


## davidsmith36

Tanoa Tusitala Hotel. 5 nights accommodation & return flights with Air New Zealand. Saletoga Sands Resort and Spa. 5 nights accommodation & return flights with Air New Zealand. Le Vasa Resort. Insel Fehmarn Hotel. Sheraton Samoa Aggie Grey's Resort. The Samoan Outrigger Hotel. Le Vasa Resort. Sinalei Reef Resort

----------

